# Top 10 Best of Vacation Places in Earth Planet



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

World's Best Vacation Island

*1. Bali*



Located in the Asian Pacific, the island of Bali is an exotic oriental destination in Indonesia. It is here that you will find yourself immersed in authentic Indonesian culture, dance, and food. The level of customer service on the island of Bali is astounding and you’ll never feel out of place as the locals bend over backward to help you get acclimatised to the atmosphere. Relax on the beach by day, explore the bustling nightlife, and then find comfort in some of the world’s finest villas and hotels. Experience ultimate relaxation while enjoying the authentic Indonesian spirit and drinking in the fantastic scenery. You won’t want to go home.

*2. Boracay*



Also located in the Asian Pacific is the island of Boracay in the Philippines. Arguably one of the most breathtakingly beautiful places in the world, Boracay is an incredibly popular tourist destination. The island is the perfect destination for both those seeking relaxation and those in search of adventure. The island boasts beautiful climbing, hiking, biking, and horseback riding trails as well as amazing locations for snorkeling, scuba diving, and jet skiing. The White Beach is more commercial, home to dozens of restaurants, spa services, and sun bathers. The Bulabog Beach is for more active guests interested in windsurfing and other water sports.

*3. Bora Bora*



In the Australian Pacific you’ll find the island of Bora Bora in French Polynesia. The island was once used as a strategic landing point for the United States Military but was home to hundreds of soldiers who decided to return, or just stay, after the war was over. Now known as a hot destination for tourists, residents of Bora Bora are dedicated to exposing visitors to authentic Polynesian culture. It’s your choice - stay in a beautiful hotel or camp in the great outdoors. Go fishing in the tropical waters or spend the day sunbathing on a sandy beach!

*4. Maui*



Maui, the second largest island in Hawaii, is known not only for its incredible beauty but also for welcoming both romantic couples and families with open arms. Relax on your own or consider taking advantage of a healing massage, often given right on the beach. The beautiful weather and amazing waters make Maui an optimal destination for surfers. Honeymooning couples will enjoy evening walks on the beach and private Jacuzzi’s in their hotel rooms while families with children will find hula lessons and bamboo fishing trips an excellent way to spend the day.

*5. Anguilla*



In the heart of the northern Caribbean you’ll discover the tiny island of Anguilla. Currently under British control, Anguilla is a melting pot of cultures blended with the beauty of the beaches and landscape of the island itself. The locals do everything possible to accommodate tourists while at the same time holding dearly to their own cultural standards. You’ll stop by for a relaxing vacation but you’ll leave treasuring and appreciating the island’s rich heritage.

*6. Jamaica*



A perfect climate, amazing tropical plants and landscapes, sandy white beaches, and crystal clear blue waters - what more can you ask from an island vacation destination. The island is affordable for anyone as you can choose to camp or stay in a lavish hotel. Spend some time on the beach, experience true Reggae, party with the locals, or hike the Blue Mountains. There’s something for everyone in Jamaica.

*7. The Seychelles*



Situated in the Indian Ocean is a cluster of 115 islands known as The Seychelles. The islands are old, but are largely undeveloped, making them a perfect destination for someone who wants to visit an island (or group of islands!) that hasn’t been taken over by commercial resorts. Relax on the white beaches under a shady palm tree, or explore the marine life by taking a dive in the coral reefs. Better yet, each of the 115 islands is easily accessible, so you’re free to explore (though we recommend finding a guide so you don’t end up lost)!

*8. The Island of Hvar*



The Island of Hvar can be found in the Mediterranean Sea amongst a myriad of other islands. The island is situated along the Croatian Dalmation Coast and is full of history. It takes a bit of travel time to arrive at the Island of Hvar, but the scenery, culture, food, and history makes the trip well worth the effort.

*9. Galapagos Island*



The South American Galapagos Island is well loved by those interested in nature and botany. The group of islands is home to more than a dozen islands, and hundreds of amazing animal species, including iguana, hawks, penguins, sea lions, and turtles. While the islands are protected as a national park, they are constantly plagued by littering and illegal fishing activities which threaten to damage the plants and animals that call the Galapagos home. If you should visit, please take care and treasure one of the most amazing gifts nature has given the planet.

*10. Aruba*



Aruba, found off the coast of Venezuela, is yet another amazing destination for individuals, couples, and families alike. Choose to stay in a hotel or, if you’re independent enough, simply rent a local villa for a week or an extended period of time. Everyone will enjoy the beautiful white beaches, blue waters, relaxed fishing trips, or adventurous water sports. The island is home to some of nature’s most beautiful art projects - explore the landscape and enjoy.


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

World's Best Honeymoon Spots

*1. Bora Bora Lagoon Resort, French Polynesia*



The Bora Bora Lagoon Resort is quite possibly our favorite exotic honeymoon vacation destination. The resort itself is a series of simple bungalows perched on stilts above the waters of the lagoon, though there are a few on solid land as well. Each bungalow has a private deck, making the lagoon accessible from the privacy of your room. If that’s not cool enough for you, wait until you see the resort staff members deliver your breakfast - by canoe!

*2. The Bellagio Hotel, Las Vegas*



Las Vegas is more than casinos and drive-thru wedding chapels. It’s home to some of the most beautiful resorts in the country and the Bellagio Hotel tops the list. Relax in the spa, dine in the fine restaurants or at one of the city’s many buffets, or catch a show. The Bellagio is currently hosting “O” by Cirque du Soleil - a show you won’t want to miss!

*3. Grand Hotel Florence, Italy*



True lovers will appreciate the romantic allure of a honeymoon in Italy. The Grand Hotel Florence used to be a palace. Relax in a luxurious suite, dine in the renowned Restaurant InCanto, or explore the Arno River. You have the flexibility of making Florence your ultimate honeymoon destination or having it simply be a stop along the way to Rome or Venice!

*4. Four Seasons Resort Hualalai, Hawaii*



Who hasn’t dreamt of a trip to Hawaii? Located on the Big Island, the Four Seasons Resort Hualalai is the perfect choice. The resort offers packages specific to honeymooners, some of which include a romantic dinner on the beach. For an incredibly relaxing experience you’ll want to visit the Palm Gove Pool which has been reserved for adults only!

*5. Camino Real Acapulco Diamante, Mexico*



Everyone talks about visiting Acapulco and, thankfully, it’s one of the most affordable destinations a honeymoon couple could place on the agenda. The Camino Real overlooks Pichilingue Beach and the Puerto Marqeus Bay while offering a myriad of daytime activities including swimming, snorkeling, spa treatments. In the evening, explore Acapulco’s nightlife by visiting some of the area’s finest restaurants and night clubs.

*6. Fairmont Chateau Lake Louise, Canada*



The Fairmont Chateau Lake Louse in Alberta, Canada gives honeymooners an experience quite the opposite of a beach resort. If you’d prefer to stay bundled up while skiing, snowshoeing, or dog sledding, a winter honeymoon at Fairmont will prove a unique and enjoyable experience. The warmer summer months are just as lovely, with plenty of opportunities for hiking and rafting as well!

*7. Amankila, Indonesia*



If you have a little more time to travel, a trip to stunning Mangiss, in Bali, Indonesia will land you in one of the most beautiful places in the world. Immerse yourself in rich Indonesian culture while experiencing life in some of the most environmentally friendly comforts that the Aman Resorts community has to offer. Relax and allow yourself to be pampered. Book far in enough in advance and you might be lucky enough to reserve the Deluxe Pool Suite with - you guessed it - a private pool!

*8. Caneel Bay, St. John*



Situated in Virgin Islands National Park, the Caneel Bay Resort is one of the most beautiful and secluded destinations a honeymooning couple could ask for. The resort caters to couples looking for privacy by offering ocean view rooms with patios or, for complete seclusion, private cottages. Explore one of the half dozen surrounding beaches, visit the Beach Terrace restaurant for an incredible buffet, or hide out in your room. If you are looking to travel, the Caneel Bay Resort can help you plan your wedding, too!

*9. Hyatt Regency Aruba Beach Resort & Casino, Aruba*



In Palm Beach, Aruba, the beautiful Hyatt Regency Aruba Beach Resort is the ultimate destination for those looking for a serene place to soak in the sun. The hotel features a full spa and fitness center, a three-tier pool with waterfalls, white sandy beaches, and plenty of sports activities. There are dozens of attractions nearby for those who want to stay active, but plenty of quiet space for those who want to simply kick back and relax. Sunbathe by day and then dance the night away!

*10. Walt Disney World, Florida*



Walt Disney World has been a popular honeymoon destination for newlyweds for years. Couples can relive the magic of childhood while visiting any of Disney’s amazing theme parks, water parks, safari adventures, shopping districts, or shows. Disney is also an excellent destination for couples with children who, for whatever reason, just can’t bear to leave the kids at home!


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

WHAT THE!!!!!!!! HAWAII SHOULD BE NUMBER 1 in every catagoryhno:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

People have their honeymoon at Disney world? That is so low. LOL


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

meh, i cant stand lists like this. i wouldnt be caught dead in most of these places. everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree with Boracay. It has a very nice beach. 

But personally, I prefer Palawan & Caramoan (both in the Phils.). They are more peaceful and less-crowded.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Anywhere I don't have to sell my kidney for a night stay?


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

nha trang is pritty, cheap, and close to yo


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol. Is this all in your opinion or did you find this list on a website?


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Waldenstrom said:


> I agree with Boracay. It has a very nice beach.
> 
> But personally, I prefer Palawan & Caramoan (both in the Phils.). They are more peaceful and less-crowded.


Boracay is nice for chilling and going out but there are 100's of more beautiful islands in the Philippines. Probably the most untouched country in the world.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm with You Vision89 kay:


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Ten most beautiful beaches in Sardinia, Italy*


*1. Pink beach of Budelli*











*2. Stintino*











*3. Villasimius*











*4. Costa del Rei*











*5. Il Morto*











*6. La Maddalena*











*7. Pala Corsara*











*8. Budelli*











*9. Santa Maria*











*10. Costa Smeralda*










---


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^^

:drool:


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Maybe if you only like the tropics...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

well Bali did win "Best Asia Pacific Island Award" by DestinAsia Magazine in Hong Kong 2009


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

im with you @Vision89 kay:
u did a great job :applause:

PS: dont forget to include Thailand's phi phi or phuket island in ur list


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

i like your list vision89


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

bah, this is all about beaches. beaches are so overrated. Certainly i could have an amazing vacation in a safari in Kenya or a very romantic honeymoon in a cool hotel in the Iguazu falls in Argentina.


----------



## godofwarandpeace (May 23, 2009)

I wish they had a list for top 10 best vacation places for hedonists and sex tourists. but really beaches should only be reserved for serious lovers not the ones you see nowadays who divorce after five years and remarry.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

godofwarandpeace said:


> I wish they had a list for top 10 best vacation places for hedonists and sex tourists.


top three are

pattaya
angeles city
rio de janeiro

every other destination is second tier and interchangable (regional destination or just smallish)


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

:drool: x 1000


----------



## godofwarandpeace (May 23, 2009)

foadi said:


> top three are
> 
> pattaya
> angeles city
> ...


interesting that you know this. What is LA like that makes it good for hedonists?

And on topic, I don't think beaches are for everyone other than the people who have good bodies. for the people who go to the beach and not look good cover up and stay covered.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

i know this because i am a sex addict and a perpetual traveller

and i wasn't talking about los angeles, i was talking about angeles city in the philippines.


----------



## godofwarandpeace (May 23, 2009)

foadi said:


> i know this because i am a sex addict and a perpetual traveller
> 
> and i wasn't talking about los angeles, i was talking about angeles city in the philippines.


Where is the cheapest for sex and the nicest looking girls?


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

i dunno everyone has different tastes.


----------



## godofwarandpeace (May 23, 2009)

foadi said:


> i dunno everyone has different tastes.


ok. how about asian not too dark nice sized breasts and butt and a nice personality that allows for long time to be spent together pleasantly.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

if you're looking for cheapest light skinned asian girls, i would say viets in cambodia. i dont think this is appropriate subject on this forum tho


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Great places for single HETEROSEXUAL guys looking for "romantic" adventures - Foadi will back me up:

Angeles City, Philippines
Bangkok (Patpong, Nana Plaza, etc)
Rio de Janeiro (Copacabana and Ipanema)
Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic (Boca Chica Beach)
Moscow
Amsterdam
Prague
Tijuana, Mexico
Phnom Penh, Cambodia
Pattaya, Thailand
San Jose, Costa Rica
Sydney

...yep I know all those place ...

check out *www.worldsexguide.com* :wink2:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That honeymoon list is incredibly turd.

The island list is fair, but the Maldives is a glaring omission.


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

World's 10 Top Cities for shopaholics

*1. Bangkok, Thailand *


Bangkok is renowned as one of the best shopping cities in Asia and it’s surely worth the trip, if only for some superb retail therapy on the way to the beaches of Phuket or the cultural temples of Chiang Mai. High-quality silk, jewelry and traditional crafts — everything, really, from sizeable bling to tailor-made suits — at a fraction of stateside prices draw millions to this Thai capital every year. The city’s several chaotic markets, and especially the 35-acre Chatuchak Market, are bona fide treasure troves, whether you’re scouting for clothing, home goods, art, or live roosters, pythons and even multi-colored chicks.

*2. Buenos Aires, Argentina *

Besides being among the most beautiful cities in Latin America, Buenos Aires is also home to some of the world’s most beautiful people. And where do these gorgeous porteños shop? Much of the shopping is centered in Microcentro (downtown) along the streets of Calle Florida and Calle Lavalle, both of which teem with chain stores and boutique shops (those with more pesos to spend head to the upscale neighborhood of Recoleta, where Armani, Cartier, and their ilk maintain addresses). But no trip to Buenos Aires would be complete without the purchase of several leather items — the city is known for its abundance of high-quality leather goods that cost a fraction of what they do in the States. Head to the leather district for the biggest selection and return home with a superb handbag, pair of shoes, jacket and more at excellent value.

*3. Copenhagen, Denmark*


The fresh, modern talent of Scandinavian designers has made the Danish capital of Copenhagen synonymous with cutting-edge merchandise — whether you’re looking for a new wardrobe or sophisticated home decor. The Grønnegade area finds popular local designers like Munthe and Simonsen, while Strøget & Købmagergade — both pedestrian shopping streets — are home to international giants like Prada, Chanel and Louis Vuitton. Mega department stores Det Ny Illum and Magasin du Nord make great one-stop shops, but if you’ve always wanted a sleek Bang & Olufsen stereo, there’s nothing like going to the source (on Østergade). Ditto if you’re keen on Georg Jensen’s sophisticated home accessories or first-rate glassware and porcelain from the likes of Holmegaard and Royal Copenhagen Porcelain; this fantastic trio is located within steps of each other, on Amagertorv.

*4. Hong Kong *


Hong Kong has a lot more to offer shoppers than electronic gadgets these days, and visitors will find street markets, designer boutiques and mega malls laden with everything from jade to silkn — in addition to cutting-edge technology, of course. Local designers like Vivienne Tam, William Tang and Walter Ma are always popular, as are the vendor-rich streets of Li Yuen East and West, and the lanes of historic Stanley Market, favored for their collectibles like porcelain vases, silk garments and Chinese artwork. The Jade Market in Yau Ma Tai is also a must — 400 stalls display the green gems that symbolize long life and good health. Each year, the Hong Kong WinterFest, a winter duty-free shopping nirvana, happens just in time for Christmas — so you can fill those holiday stockings at a discount.

*5. London *


Whether you choose to shop the trendy boutiques of Covent Garden, follow in the steps of princesses by visiting Sloane Street or pick up a bespoke suit on Saville Row or tailored shirt on Jermyn Street, you’re bound to shed a few pounds (of the monetary variety) when shopping in London. That said, you’ll save a few quid by visiting the stalls of Camden Market; the shops of Oxford Street, where Selfridges and Topshop maintain addresses; and Portobello Market, a haven for antiques and hand-me-down treasures. But also don’t forget to stock up on foodie treats at Fortnum and Mason, a veritable gourmand’s delight of beautifully presented teas, biscuits, cheeses and more, and stop at the venerable Harrods — at least to buy a shopping tote to carry everything home in.

*6. Los Angeles *


Ever wonder where your favorite celeb gets her to-die-for designer duds? Depending on how old she is, it’s either Melrose Avenue (Nicole Richie, Paris Hilton) or high-end Rodeo Drive (Nicole Kidman, Catherine Zeta-Jones). Still, you needn’t spend a fortune to get dressed in Los Angeles, as downtown’s Santee Alley is loaded with affordable knockoffs of brand-name merchandise. Otherwise, LA is one of a handful of major cities to boast popular outdoor shopping centers — The Grove, for one, is chock full of stores selling everything from fresh vegetables to iPod accessories, while the three-block, pedestrian-only Third Street Promenade in Santa Monica has familiar brand-name stores interspersed with funky boutiques.

*7. Marrakesh, Morocco* 


Shopping in the souk in Marrakesh is truly an experience of a lifetime — and one of the more challenging shopping excursions you’ll ever have. Bargaining over goods is a way of life for Moroccans, which can be a daunting but worthwhile experience, especially when you walk away with a piece of clothing, jewelry, pottery or carpet at your chosen price — and substantially less than you’d pay for the same item back home. Even if you don’t buy anything here, this vast bazaar is easily one of the most atmospheric places in the world in which to lose yourself: its narrow cobblestone streets are suffused with such exotic sights and smells — stained-glass lanterns hang beside meat and vegetables, carpets lie next to mounds of spices — that you’re in for an altogether heady experience no matter what.

*8. New York*


From high-priced designer fashions to discount chic and from electronics to rare books, New York City has it all, from the exclusive boutiques of Madison Avenue to the knock-off stalls along Canal Street. Manhattan’s mega-stores — like Bloomingdales, Saks Fifth Avenue and Macy's (which bills itself as the world's largest department store) — offer the utmost in one-stop shopping. But more personal shopping experiences await in NoLita and SoHo, where big-name boutiques mix with one-of-a-kind shops and high-end street vendors. Chelsea, meanwhile, is the go-to spot for original art works (at a hefty sum); the Lower East Side attracts fashionable young things to its exclusive shops; and bargain-hunters fight over cut-rate designer fashions at the discount mecca of Century 21.

*9. Paris *


The creativity that goes into Parisian window displays — whether to front a high-fashion house or a neighborhood chocolatier — is unmatched anywhere in the world and reflects the locals’ philosophy that shopping should be seen as a pleasure, not a chore. One of the best neighborhoods to experience this attitude is the Marais, where a medieval maze of streets harbors trend-setting boutiques, shops and galleries near the Place des Vosges. But you also shouldn’t miss the 8th arrondissement and the international haute-couture labels along two streets in particular — the famed rue du Faubourg St-Honoré and avenue Montaigne — though you’ll spend fewer euros at the city’s grand magasins (department stores). Two local favorites, the Galeries Lafayette and Printemps, are found side by side on Boulevard Haussmann in the 9th.

*10. St. Barts *


The French-owned St. Barthélemy, affectionately known as St. Barths (or St. Barts — both are correct) has earned a reputation as playground for the jet-set, but also as the capital of the Caribbean shopping scene, thanks to its duty-free status and 200-plus boutiques. The delightful capital, Gustavia, is a high-end retail haven for shops like Dior, Louis Vuitton, Bulgari, Cartier and Hermes (many of which stock items that aren’t available stateside) while the beach resort town of St. Jean tucks posh shops into La Savane Commercial Center and La Villa Créole. It’s not all high-fashion on this celebrated isle, mind you: Local women do peddle traditional island handiwork — hand-woven palm hats, baskets, bags and more — from their verandas, ensuring you’ll go home with something truly Caribbean after all.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

phillybud said:


> Great places for single HETEROSEXUAL guys looking for "romantic" adventures - Foadi will back me up:
> 
> Angeles City, Philippines
> Bangkok (Patpong, Nana Plaza, etc)
> ...


Sydney?


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

godofwarandpeace said:


> Where is the cheapest for sex?


thailand


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

mhek said:


> thailand


no thailand is middle of the road in southeast asia. cambodia, vietnam, laos, myanmar, indonesia, and the philippines are all same price or cheaper.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

LtBk said:


> Sydney?


Sure, haven't you ever been to King's Cross? It's Sydney's 'red light district' ...

:naughty:


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

oops ... double post


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

phillybud said:


> Sure, haven't you ever been to King's Cross? It's Sydney's 'red light district' ...
> 
> :naughty:


i was surprised when you said sydney as well. ive never heard of anyone going there.

i dont know if i would consider tj a sex tourist destination. it's 99% guys from socal, it's more of a regional destination. kind of like batam island near singapore, or shenzhen.

one thing really pisses me off. i was stuck in miami with nothing to do around two months ago for 2 weeks (the thing i was workin on down there ended abruptly). i coulda gotten a RT flight to santo domingo for $250 and just chilled out there for a week but teh ppl i had been working for were super slow on pay so i had to stick around. sucks, i prolly woulda had a good time. never been to the DR before.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Los Angeles is a better shopping place than New York? :shifty:


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

foadi said:


> no thailand is middle of the road in southeast asia. cambodia, vietnam, laos, myanmar, indonesia, and the philippines are all same price or cheaper.


Agree with Angeles City. When the US military camp was turned over to the Philippines some Americans opted to stay and open their own sex bars. You'll see lots of white children in this city


----------



## Ch'HWA (Apr 25, 2009)

foadi said:


> no thailand is middle of the road in southeast asia. cambodia, vietnam, laos, myanmar, indonesia, and the philippines are all same price or cheaper.


totally agree with you.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

manila_eye said:


> Agree with Angeles City. When the US military camp was turned over to the Philippines some Americans opted to stay and open their own sex bars. You'll see lots of white children in this city


Don't forget to visit Caramoan Islands in Camarines Sur Province in the Philippines. Currently being filmed here until July 2009 are the Survivor versions of Israel, Bulgaria and Turkey. Koh-Lanta, the French Survivor edition was filmed also here...


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Juan Pilgrim said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> How far away is this from Rio???
> 
> ...


Very far away. Its an island up in the north. The closest point is the city of Natal.


----------

